# FS:80 gallon 48x18x21.5 Oceanic with lid no stand



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

FS: OCEANIC 80 gallon 48x18x21.5 beautiful tank I have upgraded tanks and dont need this anymore no stand pristine condition only 2 years old 160$ with glass lid


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

sold close thread please


----------

